# What breed is my kitten



## Haylemosdell123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello

I have a kitten and I got her from a normal dsh who had 6 kittens only 2 turned out like jasmine in the photo and the rest were black and white.

Jasmines eyes have stayed blue whilst the other cats have turned to a green/brown colour. 

Her markings are so strong I'm wondering if her dad was a breed.
?


----------



## Haylemosdell123 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Here's another pic*

Here is another picture


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Hard to tell. The first photo her face made me think of a Tiffanie but then the markings in her second photo made me think of a bengal! I think she is probably a mix and a very pretty one at that !!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

It's impossible to say, but temperature-sensitive albinism is what gives colour-pointed cats their unique colouration, so Siamese cats, as well as a number of breeds that are derived from or were cross-bred with the Siamese, might be more likely to produce a kitten with a pointed coat like your kitten's. Which isn't to say that albinism in cats is always associated with breed, it's not, but it's a possibility.


----------



## siameseloverr87 (Jul 6, 2013)

She has Siamese in her for sure!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I've only seen a handful of cats with her pretty coloration, the sort of lynx points but light marble colouring all over her body!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

siameseloverr87 said:


> She has Siamese in her for sure!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



As do the majority of domestic cats.

There is absolutely no way to know what breed the father was. Even guessing is just that..random guesses. Your cat is a very pretty DSH from parents that were both Domestic Shorthairs/Domestic longhairs.


----------

